# Burstner Mercedes Aerovan automatic



## sandalwood

Hi all

am thinking about the new Burstner Aero Van - merceded sprint shift automatic. Has anyone info/knowledge re this mooooost expensive vehicle. Ca'n't afford a costly mistake. 


puzzled


----------



## bookworm

Hi, I think you will find the Aero Van is a full torque converter auto now not a "sprint shift" semi auto. There will be one at the NEC 12 - 17 Oct.


----------



## sandalwood

Tks for reply - do you have any knowledge or feedback re aerovan burstner???

Lambert


----------



## neilbes

No personal exp of van but burstner have a good reputation as do mercedes.

What a cracking looking van.

have you seen this one...

linky dink


----------



## bookworm

Which Motorcaravan August 2009.
Burstner Aero Van first test.
Sorry but do not know how to do a link!!


----------



## sandalwood

Tks - yes we went to Becks to see it ( wot a loooong drive from Berkshire) sadly the layout was not for us, however cannot thanks Becks enough. A real pleasure to deal with a courteous and helpful dealer!! 12 out of 10 for them

Lamberts

linky dink[/quote]


----------



## fokus

We've a AeroVan 3.0 automatic since October 2010. Very very satisfied. Already 9 weeks and 12000Km happy journeys! Visited Holland, France, Germany, Switzerland, UK and Ireland! If you're still interested you can give me a sign [email protected]


----------



## Hymer1942

Afternoon all, this is a model I will look at, can someone tell me what year was the first one made. Thanks Barrie


----------



## fokus

presented end 2007 (I think) and on the market 2009.


----------



## Hymer1942

Thanks for that fokus, will try to find one to look at. Barrie


----------



## stewartwebr

Hymer1942 said:


> Thanks for that fokus, will try to find one to look at. Barrie


Barrie,

Discover Leisure have one for sale at there Coppull Branch. I was there a few weeks ago. Can't remember if it was new or used, but looked lovely.

Stewart


----------



## fokus

Maybe you can visit Dusseldorf Fair end August! Its huge! If you cannot find it there, it doesn't exist I think.
I 'll be there aswell, you could have a look in ours privately and I can tell you first hand experiences.
We bought ours new at RC Wohnmobile in Mannheim, they always have some showroommodels and very young used cars.


----------



## Hymer1942

Thanks to all, we are going to Dusseldorf, but might have a chance to go to Coppull soon. We are looking for a low profile, French bed,
max 7 metres, but most of all a Mercedes chassis. and this is the part that reduces our selection. This Aerovan seems to be of better
"value" than the alternatives [ James cook, La Strada, etc. ]
Has anyone got the 2.2 Mercedes, I would like to know if it is worth going down that road or the 3 Litre.

Thanks again Barrie


----------



## teemyob

*Burstner*

A very nice, if very expensive van.

Have you considered something from Frankia, Mercedes chassis available for almost same price as Fiat.

As mentioned, the Mercedes NCV3 is not available with a Robotised Manual Gearbox, "SprintShift". It is a Torque Converter Automatic Gearbox.

TM


----------



## teemyob

*vantastic*

http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/review/motorhome/2010-bürstner-aero-van-t-700

Here

They Sell like hot cakes, used. Seem to be a fair few young models around. Not sure if that is a good sign for a new model. People made expensive mistakes perhaps?

For Sale - Not Sold

A V6 Auto would be nice, and even more expensive.


----------



## Hymer1942

Thanks again you guys, because we are going from an A Class to a low profile with a fixed bed we want to keep to our maximum length which is 7 metres in order to recoup some of the space sacrificed by having a fixed bed as apposed to a dropdown. At the moment we have the S 650 Hymer which is 6.5 metres so in theory
while losing 6X4 for the bed we should get back .5 metres times the width of the van. Or am I totally wrong. Barrie


----------



## teemyob

Hymer1942 said:


> Thanks again you guys, because we are going from an A Class to a low profile with a fixed bed we want to keep to our maximum length which is 7 metres in order to recoup some of the space sacrificed by having a fixed bed as apposed to a dropdown. At the moment we have the S 650 Hymer which is 6.5 metres so in theory
> while losing 6X4 for the bed we should get back .5 metres times the width of the van. Or am I totally wrong. Barrie


I did not realise the S650 was so short!

TM


----------



## apxc15

Hymer1942 said:


> Thanks again you guys, because we are going from an A Class to a low profile with a fixed bed we want to keep to our maximum length which is 7 metres in order to recoup some of the space sacrificed by having a fixed bed as apposed to a dropdown. At the moment we have the S 650 Hymer which is 6.5 metres so in theory
> while losing 6X4 for the bed we should get back .5 metres times the width of the van. Or am I totally wrong. Barrie


IMHO, I think you will find that you will have less usable space in a 7mtr C class, fixed bed van compared to your S650.

The fixed bed space is effectively a dead space, except of course for sleeping in.

I also think you would need a minimum 7.5 mtr C class fixed bed van to get a decent sized social area.

The only time I would consider switching back to a fixed bed, is if I became unable to climb into a drop down due to infirmity.

Pete 8)


----------



## Hymer1942

Hi Pete, what you say is fair comment, we are due for a change having had a 640 Starline followed by this S 650, my other half slipped whilst getting out of bed and luckily did no damage, but both being the wrong side of 70 the next change seems to be a good time and as I said before 7 Metres max. Barrie


----------



## apxc15

Hymer1942 said:


> Hi Pete, what you say is fair comment, we are due for a change having had a 640 Starline followed by this S 650, my other half slipped whilst getting out of bed and luckily did no damage, but both being the wrong side of 70 the next change seems to be a good time and as I said before 7 Metres max. Barrie


"when needs must"
One day I guess, I'll have to make a similar decision.
Good luck with your new van.
Pete 8)


----------



## Hymer1942

Morning all, went to Coppull this morning to have a look at an 
Aerovan 700t. In Black, not my cup of tea but looked good.
The up side, Good looking, well put togeather [ I think ], good use of most of the space, good Large Boot/Garage,only 2.7 High, good clothes storage.

Down side, very little room on roof, for solar&oyster, no room for gas tank exept in boot, no room to put 2nd battery, shower a little on the small side because the bed is on the big side.

But overall, the best of this design I have seen so far, roll on Dusseldorf.

Barrie


----------



## Hymer1942

hi All, just a thought has anyone got an Aero Van 700 and managed to get a 85 dish on the roof. Barrie


----------



## stewartwebr

Hymer1942 said:


> Morning all, went to Coppull this morning to have a look at an
> Aerovan 700t. In Black, not my cup of tea but looked good.
> The up side, Good looking, well put togeather [ I think ], good use of most of the space, good Large Boot/Garage,only 2.7 High, good clothes storage.
> 
> Down side, very little room on roof, for solar&oyster, no room for gas tank exept in boot, no room to put 2nd battery, shower a little on the small side because the bed is on the big side.
> 
> But overall, the best of this design I have seen so far, roll on Dusseldorf.
> 
> Barrie


Hi Barrie,

Good they still had the one I mentioned. I have to say I thought it was very smart in the black. Good looking van but far too small for me

Stewart


----------



## Hymer1942

Hi Stewart, As I said before we have had the 650, and it is 650 for 3 years, but with only the dropdown bed, which gives us loads of room, we can comfortably sit 6/7, but its now time for a fixed bed and to keep the van on our 2nd Drive it has to be no more than 7 metres with a Mercedes chassis. Barrie


----------



## teemyob

*Emm Bee*

Hello,

Well I was passing Emm Bee near Bury/Heywood the other day.

They have a nice range of Burstner Fiat Based vans, no Aero's in stock.

Have to say I thought the build quality of the Burstners looked excellent. Very clean, neat and solid looking.

Things like solid and flush fitting lights, bumpers and trims. Even the windscreens looked like they were bonded and neatly trimmed, just like modern production cars.

If I were in the Market for a Low Profile Mercedes, the Aero van would be high on my list if they are built like the ones I saw at Emm Bee.

TM

PS: Can't Find one on the Discover Website?


----------



## stewartwebr

*Re: Emm Bee*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well I was passing Emm Bee near Bury/Heywood the other day.
> 
> They have a nice range of Burstner Fiat Based vans, no Aero's in stock.
> 
> Have to say I thought the build quality of the Burstners looked excellent. Very clean, neat and solid looking.
> 
> Things like solid and flush fitting lights, bumpers and trims. Even the windscreens looked like they were bonded and neatly trimmed, just like modern production cars.
> 
> If I were in the Market for a Low Profile Mercedes, the Aero van would be high on my list if they are built like the ones I saw at Emm Bee.
> 
> TM
> 
> PS: Can't Find one on the Discover Website?


I was also in Emm Bee a few weeks ago when I purchased my new Burstner. I just wish they would keep there stock clean. Alll their stock always seems to be so dirty. Even the top of the range Burstners were covered in dirt and mould.

I know it's hard to keep a van clean when outside...thats for sure and they don't have an internal showroom. But what would it take to have them hosed down once a week.

Stewart


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Emm Bee*



stewartwebr said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Well I was passing Emm Bee near Bury/Heywood the other day.
> 
> They have a nice range of Burstner Fiat Based vans, no Aero's in stock.
> 
> Have to say I thought the build quality of the Burstners looked excellent. Very clean, neat and solid looking.
> 
> Things like solid and flush fitting lights, bumpers and trims. Even the windscreens looked like they were bonded and neatly trimmed, just like modern production cars.
> 
> If I were in the Market for a Low Profile Mercedes, the Aero van would be high on my list if they are built like the ones I saw at Emm Bee.
> 
> TM
> 
> PS: Can't Find one on the Discover Website?
> 
> 
> 
> I was also in Emm Bee a few weeks ago when I purchased my new Burstner. I just wish they would keep there stock clean. Alll their stock always seems to be so dirty. Even the top of the range Burstners were covered in dirt and mould.
> 
> I know it's hard to keep a van clean when outside...thats for sure and they don't have an internal showroom. But what would it take to have them hosed down once a week.
> 
> Stewart
Click to expand...

With all the Employment laws, health and safety and a water meter. About £20k a year!. I don't think the muddy yard below the show area they store the sold units in helps.

What did you buy?

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Belts*

I notice The Aero has 2 rear seat belts.

Is it a 2 Berth only though?

TM


----------



## ipc

I have an Aero Van T700 with 85 Oyster & 100W solar panel on the roof, lots of room.
Plenty of room for second battery next to other battery.
I have plenty of room for a spare wheel on the roof also but am not sure if it will take the weight, anybody know?


----------



## DavyCrocket

Visited the Burstner Factory last month and I asked about the AeroVan and was informed no more AeroVans are to be built. They claim this was due to changes in the chassis's by Mercedes. A great Motorhome though and I have a friend with one and he is very pleased with it.
I understand around 400 were built.


----------



## IanA

Sitting next to one at Blackpool - putting on its own light show wth LEDs around the base - I'll try and add some photos.


----------



## teemyob

sandalwood said:


> Hi all
> 
> am thinking about the new Burstner Aero Van - merceded sprint shift automatic. Has anyone info/knowledge re this mooooost expensive vehicle. Ca'n't afford a costly mistake.
> 
> puzzled


SprintShift has now been dropped by Mercedes for the 2006>on Sprinter. They only have true autos or manual. The SprintShift has been handed down to VW's Crafter that Mercedes build for them and beeen re-branded "ShiftMatic".

I no longer have a Sprin**** Sprinter. We have a Manual V6 and an Automatic 4 cylinder.

The Manual Suits the big V6 Motorhome, the True automatic is far better on our Sprinter Traveliner.

The Aerovan is a superb Motorhome, would have no hesitation in buying one.

For buyers of new vans (not the Aerovan as now dropped I understand). From one of my other topics......

Prospective Mercedes Sprinter Buyers may want to wait or be aware that a new Automatic Gearbox will be introduced (maybe as early as This Quarter of 2012).

Quote (translated)

"The new optional fuel-efficient 7-speed automatic transmission 7G-TRONIC [1] . available CO2 emissions combined (g / km): 314-197; Energy efficiency class: F. Fuel consumption: urban / extra urban / combined (l/100km): 17.5 to 9.2 / 11.1 to 6.5 / 13 0.2 to 7, 5)"

Figures I gleaned for a 7 Speed 319CDi Auto are

22.6 Urban/38.17 Extra Urban/30.37 Combined.

Compare that with the UK's Current MANUAL 319CDI Sprinters

20.8 Urban/34.90 Extra Urban/28.30 Combined.

So before you place any orders, check to see if you can order with the new gearbox.

Want LPG?

There is also a New LGT (Liquified Gas Technology) BiFuel being released in Germany at least.

Want a Small Van?

What about a New Mercedes Citan? See it here! But it will be Made in France and is really a Mernault

There is a new 2013 Sprinter imminent for 2013 Build orders.

TM

PS: If you have an Automatic Sprinter (post mid 2006 (NCV3). Make sure you get the gearbox oil changed at around 50,000 miles. If you don't, you may end up with gearbox problems and it shutting down into limp home mode.


----------



## stewartwebr

*Re: Emm Bee*



teemyob said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Well I was passing Emm Bee near Bury/Heywood the other day.
> 
> They have a nice range of Burstner Fiat Based vans, no Aero's in stock.
> 
> Have to say I thought the build quality of the Burstners looked excellent. Very clean, neat and solid looking.
> 
> Things like solid and flush fitting lights, bumpers and trims. Even the windscreens looked like they were bonded and neatly trimmed, just like modern production cars.
> 
> If I were in the Market for a Low Profile Mercedes, the Aero van would be high on my list if they are built like the ones I saw at Emm Bee.
> 
> TM
> 
> PS: Can't Find one on the Discover Website?
> 
> 
> 
> I was also in Emm Bee a few weeks ago when I purchased my new Burstner. I just wish they would keep there stock clean. Alll their stock always seems to be so dirty. Even the top of the range Burstners were covered in dirt and mould.
> 
> I know it's hard to keep a van clean when outside...thats for sure and they don't have an internal showroom. But what would it take to have them hosed down once a week.
> 
> Stewart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all the Employment laws, health and safety and a water meter. About £20k a year!. I don't think the muddy yard below the show area they store the sold units in helps.
> 
> What did you buy?
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

Hi Teenyob,

Just been rereading this post and seen your comment regarding which van I bought. Sorry it has taken so long to get back to you  I bought a Burstner Elegance i821 it is year old now and we have loved it.
It has had a few issue, like every other new van I have owned. The service from Burstner has be first class in every way. The first issue was Discover going bust not long after I bought it and having outstanding warrenty issues.
Burstner conatcted me and put me in touch with Camper UK who assumed the role of dealer and have put the few issue I had right. I have owned Swift's Autotrail's Euro Mobil's in the past and I have to say the spare part delivery service from Burstner is excellent. How can they get spare parts from Germany to Lincoln in 7 days but it takes Swift months to get them from just up the road.
The issues I have raised have been dealt with without question. If the customer feels it is not right it is put right is what I have found.
I went to Dusseldorf with a view to order a new Grand Panorama, but it is not for us. So we will keep the current van for another year and move to another Elegance for sure.


----------

